# Ipod storage mod



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok with the P99 the ipod become an amazing piece used to store tons of lossless files, but even with 160GB for the classic this is not enough to store my entire collection.

So i know that for the ipod video they were able to replace the hard drive with a 240GB one, for me i don't really care if the ipod is not "portable" anymore so i was thinking of trying to get a ZIF to SATA adapter and use a 500GB or larger 2.5" drive. Now my concern is the ZIF power might not be enough to drive the sata drive, second that the ipod firmware might not be able to allocate the entire drive.

Think it's possible?


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

which gen ipod classic do you have? 5th gen?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I know its possible, but unfortunately thats all I can add to this. I was looking at the same kind of thing, but was never able to find details on it.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you're pioneer deck should be able to read a 500 gb hd via USB if you format it in fat32, as long as it's low voltage stable. far as the ipod go's we're talking propitiatory stuff, i couldn't tell you anything about it.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Evil Ryu said:


> which gen ipod classic do you have? 5th gen?


Right now i have a 6th gen but i'm shopping for a 5th



eviling said:


> you're pioneer deck should be able to read a 500 gb hd via USB if you format it in fat32, as long as it's low voltage stable. far as the ipod go's we're talking propitiatory stuff, i couldn't tell you anything about it.


yeah, problem with that is that the deck iirc will only accept wav as a lossless format when using USB storage. I want to keep the nice navigation i have with the ipod so USB is not an option.


Ill go ahead and try it, worst case ill have 100$ less in my pocket.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ok so i ordered the material and i should get an ipod video 30G tomorrow

Ipod Video 30G 50$
Zif to Micro Sata adapter 20$
Micro Sata to Sata cable 15$

the good news is that with all this ill be able to use 3.5" HDD 

more to come in the next few days i guess


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there any progress with this mod? Any success?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

basshead is on vacation...stay tuned


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ok small update

so far no luck, the host controller doesn't see the drive behind the Zif to Sata adapter. I know there's different Zif standard so ill look into to see if i have the right one.

Next step will be to get a USB to Zif adapter to test the other controller...

If that doesnt work then ill have to simply try a Zif to IDE adapter with an older ide drive.

Ill be playing more with this after the IASCA Canadian finals (august 28)


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Evil Ryu said:


> which gen ipod classic do you have? 5th gen?


The 5th gen was video, not a classic. Classic didn't come about till gen 6. 

OP, why not go with a 256gb ssd? That's an easy mod. Just get one made for the MacBook air with zif and 1.8" format. It would be hella fast and nearly bulletproof. Plus it would have less noise floor over a rotary drive. There's a 256 in fleaBay for just under 5 bills right now.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

zif interface in the ipod use IDE not SATA

yes 256GB is nice but I want a "super ipod" so i'm trying to get a minimum of 500gb

i'm swamp by work right now but this project is definitively on my high priority list.

also ill order a zif to ide adapter only to test if the ipod can read a much higher drive capacity.

ill post my findings as soon as i get the adapter


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

i just ordered this

ZIF CE 1.8 Micro Drive to 3.5 IDE 40 Pin Adapter | eBay

i know it's design to use a 1.8 zif drive in your computer but it's a pin to pin adapter so it should work (except the power plug)


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Try this
300gig ipod - Hack a Day

I found several hacks/mods on youtube


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ill give up for now, my guess is that the adapters i'm using are not the right one or defective. 

ill prob start again this winter, but now i'm pissed at the thing so i better stop...


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ok the ZIF to IDE adapter is bad!

I might build my own adapter and go from there, will see...


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a friend who repairs iPhones and iPods on the side. He knows quite a bit, so I can ask him about storage mods next time I see him...


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Fetus said:


> I have a friend who repairs iPhones and iPods on the side. He knows quite a bit, so I can ask him about storage mods next time I see him...


that would be great, most of the info i found on this date back a few years...


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, he wasn't as much help as I had hoped. He says he has seen it done with an adaptor and separate power supply, but can't remember any specifics... 
I guess you just have to keep at it. You can do it! I believe in you! =D


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

OK so Ill be giving this experiment another try since my 2nd Classic seems to be suffering from bad sectors and last winter it wouldn't start if was under -5 celcius.

Just ordered a Zif to mSATA adapter and a 240GB mSATA SSD, if all goes well Ill try a larger SSD. The cool thing is that the apadater and SSD should still fit inside the case.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I went with the iFlash SD-CF Adapter Bundle and iPod HDD Ribbon from here: Store » Tarkan's BORED

I used this SD card: Amazon.com: PNY Elite Performance 256GB High Speed SDXC Class 10 UHS-1 Up to 90MB/sec Flash Card - P-SDX256U1H-GE: Computers & Accessories

Then followed this procedure: Prepare SDXC (ExFat) for use with the iPod » Tarkan's BORED

To arrive at this:


When that iPod finally dies, I'm going with a Fiio X5.


----------

